# Can someone help change my email?



## Vette Moto (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm trying to use my gmail email. I can't find a way to private message the admin either to help.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

What exactly are you trying to do with your email?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=779849


----------



## Vette Moto (Feb 27, 2015)

An admin sorted it out for me.

I wanted to use my gmail email.


----------

